# Dinner last night, Grilled Chicken Tandoori and Aloo Gobhi



## AllenOK (Jun 13, 2007)

Grilled Chicken Tandoori
Yields:  8 servings

I like to do this in my charcoal grill.  Depending on the size of the chicken, I’ll either cook it at about 300°F covered, or closer to 400°F, uncovered, with the charcoal really close to the grate.  Personally, I like the former method, as it results in tender, cooked chicken, and you can always raise the coals up and sear the chicken at the last minute, if desired.  Also, I wouldn’t leave the chicken in the marinade for to long, as the yogurt will begin to turn the chicken mushy.

1 t black pepper
½ t ground cloves
4 t paprika
2 t ground cumin
2 t ground cinnamon
2 t ground coriander
two 6 oz containers plain yogurt
2 t kosher salt
2 T freshly grated ginger
1 T garlic, minced
16 chicken pieces 
olive oil spray

	In a hot skillet, toast the black pepper, cloves, paprika, cumin, cinnamon, and coriander for a couple minutes.  Mix the spices in a medium bowl with the yogurt, salt,  ginger, and garlic. Set aside.
	Rinse chicken under cold water, and pat dry with paper towels. Place chicken in a large resealable plastic bag. Pour yogurt mixture over chicken (you may a helper to do this), press air out of bag, and seal. Turn the bag over several times to distribute marinade. Place bag in a bowl, and refrigerate for a couple hours, turning bag occasionally.
	Preheat an outdoor grill for direct medium heat.  Remove chicken from bag, and discard marinade. With paper towels, wipe off excess marinade. Spray chicken pieces with olive oil spray.  Place chicken on the grill, and cook to an internal temperature of 180°F.  Raise the coals at the last minute to caramelize the chicken, if it isn’t caramelized already.

Allen’s Aloo Gobhi
Yields:  8 servings

	If you want to be really authentic with this one, you’ll want to use Ghee, or clarified butter.

½ onion, julienned
1 T freshly ground ginger
1 t coriander
1 ½ t cumin
½ jalapeño, small dice
red pepper flakes, to taste
butter, melted
¼ c chicken stock
¼ c cilantro, chopped
2 c cabbage, rough cut
2 ½# red potatoes, cooked, roughly cut

	Sauté the onions, cabbage, ginger, coriander, cumin, jalapeños, and red pepper flakes in butter until onions starts to brown.  Add the potatoes, and sauté until they caramelize just a bit.  Then, add the stock, and cilantro.  Cook just until heated throughout.  Season to taste with salt.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 14, 2007)

Great looking recipes.  Thanks Allen!!


----------



## cjs (Jun 14, 2007)

"Allen’s Aloo Gobhi" - what interesting and good sounding flavors in this!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 14, 2007)

thank you allen.  

copied, printed, i'm definitely going to try it this summer.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 14, 2007)

cjs said:
			
		

> "Allen’s Aloo Gobhi" - what interesting and good sounding flavors in this!!



The original recipe is a bulk-prep recipe from the country club I work at.  I've scaled it down, and changed the procedure slightly.  Since I modified it, I slapped my name on it, for filing purposes.  This way I know it's something I did.


----------



## Rom (Jul 29, 2007)

You mean cauliflour and not cabbage in the recipe yeah?


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 30, 2007)

Rom, no cauliflower was used.  Just standard green (or is it white?) cabbage.  I'm not sure what the real, authentic, type of cabbage would be used.  I'm thinking it's probably Nappa, but I could very well be wrong.


----------



## mitmondol (Jul 30, 2007)

This is funny, I made Aloo Gobi a few days ago with a grilled lamb chop!
I make it a bit different though.
No cabbage in it. cumin, coriander, black mustard, garam masala,turmeric, fresh ginger, garlic and I use a lot more chiles!
Love hot stuff!


----------



## Rom (Jul 30, 2007)

Aloo Gobi, literally means Potatoes  & Cauliflour. That's why I was wondering if you meant cauliflour, because with cabbage, it would be something different.

I don't like cauliflour, but when i went to India my bf's mum made the parathas with it. I could kinda eat it lol

Aloo gobi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 30, 2007)

You learn something new every day.

I never researched the recipe much, just took what we used to make at work and scaled it down for home use.

What I really need to do is get a good Indian cookbook.


----------



## Rom (Jul 30, 2007)

Do you serve cabbage in place of cauliflour at work in the dish then?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like a keeper - yum


----------



## Rom (Jul 30, 2007)

I like your sig GotGarlic hehehe


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 30, 2007)

Rom said:
			
		

> Do you serve cabbage in place of cauliflour at work in the dish then?



Back when we used to make this on a regular basis, yes, we just used cabbage.  Of course, that last time I saw this club make it, was sometime in 2002.  They may have made it since then, as I moved away for a few years, but when I came back, this particular recipe had been filed away and forgotten except by a few of the older regulars.


----------



## Rom (Jul 30, 2007)

you can now tell them, it, in fact...is not Aloo Gobi 
I wonder what the dish with cabbage is really called? now that i don't have any idea...might ask my bf he is Indian


----------



## Turando (Jul 31, 2007)

Gobhi actually refers to cabbage as well though most of the time when people say it it refers to cauliflower. I think they are from the same family of vegies. So the name of the recipe isn't wrong


----------



## Rom (Jul 31, 2007)

I asked my bf (as he grew up eating the stuff). If you use cabbage it's a different recipe altogether. He said Gobi is not cabbage and has never heard it referred to as that either....


----------



## Turando (Jul 31, 2007)

It may depend on what area of India he is from as different parts of India have different names for things. Some of the various names for cabbage are bund gobhi, patha gobhi etc.  Cauliflower specifically is phool gobhi (phool = flower). 

We only use the name 'Aloo Gobhi' to refer to potatoes and cauliflower though when we say it. My only point is that gobhi can refer to cabbage too so technically the name isn't incorrect.


----------

